# some outdoor pics of my snakes :)



## nickyp0 (Sep 7, 2012)

socks







inch






M &amp; M


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice pythons!


----------



## agent A (Sep 7, 2012)

so cute :wub:


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2012)

Cool snakes. They don't try to slither off?


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 7, 2012)

Its a rather slow species.


----------



## Danny. (Sep 7, 2012)

I love Ball Pythons! I used to keep a few years ago.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 7, 2012)

Cute.  . What sizes are they?

I am afraid to put mine in the grass, can they get mites or other stuff?

I only ask cause I don't know, but I want to put my ball, (Amber)in the grass cause it is always moving and I could use a break while handling. Lol.


----------



## hierodula (Sep 7, 2012)

I like M and M, I see y you named it that. Very cool!


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> Cool snakes. They don't try to slither off?


they do try to move away but they are so slow and don't get very far. as for the mite thing they don't get mites from the grass. and if they did get mites from the park they don't last to long i prevent-a-mite all there tubs.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 8, 2012)

Not a big snake fan but wow those are beautiful!


----------



## Paradoxica (Sep 8, 2012)

Very cool.

It reminds me of a quote I heard yesterday that went something like this;

"I was drunk the other day and started crying when I realized snakes are just faces with tails"


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 8, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Not a big snake fan but wow those are beautiful!


I am not a big fan Of big snakes nether , these don't get big only 5 feet max


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 8, 2012)

nickyp0 said:


> I am not a big fan Of big snakes nether , these don't get big only 5 feet max


The size is why I chose the species. I find that large snakes get increasingly difficult to feed and house.

That is probably one of the reasons that South Florida has so many large invasive snakes.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 9, 2012)

likebugs said:


> The size is why I chose the species. I find that large snakes get increasingly difficult to feed and house.
> 
> That is probably one of the reasons that South Florida has so many large invasive snakes.


Tell me about it! Say goodbye to the American alligator and hello to the Burmese...and rock pythons and too many more!


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 10, 2012)

i heard that the red tail is now there as well, and from what i have seen they are tring to make the ball python look like a monster.


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 10, 2012)

Colombian boa's, Burmese pythons, Rock pythons, Reticulated pythons, Carpet pythons, Scrub pythons, Anacondas and more have been caught in south Florida as well as some venomous snake species......Most of the issue is due to snakes escaping glades and other herp shops when a hurricane trashed the area years back. This has led to the bans and will continue to cause the herp hobby to become harder and harder to be a part of....

If Florida would get a good freeze it would wipe out a good portion of the invasive herps as it has done once in the last few years which caused a decline in sightings.

Nice pythons here is one the wife traded a group of mantids for recently........


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 10, 2012)

i love albino's i hope to make some this season.


----------

